
1M Species at Risk of Extinction (UN report) - jammygit
https://www.businessinsider.com/1-million-species-could-go-extinct-un-report-2019-5
======
jammygit
Original announcement: [https://www.ipbes.net/news/Media-Release-Global-
Assessment](https://www.ipbes.net/news/Media-Release-Global-Assessment)

> The Report finds that around 1 million animal and plant species are now
> threatened with extinction, many within decades, more than ever before in
> human history.

> The average abundance of native species in most major land-based habitats
> has fallen by at least 20%, mostly since 1900. More than 40% of amphibian
> species, almost 33% of reefforming corals and more than a third of all
> marine mammals are threatened. The picture is less clear for insect species,
> but available evidence supports a tentative estimate of 10% being
> threatened. At least 680 vertebrate species had been driven to extinction
> since the 16th century and more than 9% of all domesticated breeds of
> mammals used for food and agriculture had become extinct by 2016, with at
> least 1,000 more breeds still threatened.

